

Www.Google.com/jsapi MIA - jborden13
https://www.google.com/jsapi

======
dark-panda
This seems to be really intermittent and it's causing problems all across
Google's various JavaScript APIs. For instance, the charts/visualization
library seems to be conking out --
[http://www.google.com/uds/?file=visualization&v=1&packages=c...](http://www.google.com/uds/?file=visualization&v=1&packages=corechart&async=2)
keeps throwing 502s and disconnects for me as well.

------
jborden13
Nevermind, it's back...

